# Kin cats.......GRRRR



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Have spent last couple of days cleaning and disinfecting the grand kids pool, it's a 12' round pool with an upper blow up ring. Daughter bought it £54 and I then saw the state of the water so spent mega bucks on chemicals and pumps for it......finally got the fucker clean and crystal clean water last night. This morning it has deflated and half water drained out.....tonight I pump it up to find three large rips going into the pool.....yep a cats claws marks!!!! Have tried to repair but would have been much happier to have found a drowned muggy in the pool tbh....sorry to all cat lovers but it pissed me off.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not a pussy lover then ey gazza


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With you mate hate cats :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> Not a pussy lover then ey gazza


Got two old forkers tonks but now they just eat puke and rip stair carpet to buggery tbh......so yeah as the old series states..waiting for god


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

A dog would never do that :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Skithepowder said:


> A dog would never do that :wink:


WRONG...........my neighbour had two jacks that ate his pool lol and that was a £600 hard side metal framed one, when that went it let over 5000 ltrs of water out in seconds.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

get a staff; they sleep and slouch


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> get a staff; they sleep and slouch


 How boring!
Surely a reason to get a cat?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think you need an otter. I cam fetch you one back from Scotland if you like


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Skeee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > get a staff; they sleep and slouch
> ...


Or both


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Otters are good with swimming pools....










Otters learning to swim video

... and they can keep cats under control...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I like cats, but skunks are more fun.


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

hate them with a passion , i have to check my garden every day before i let my little boy out as 1 keeps sh1ttin all over the place . as Liam neason said . I WILL FIND YOU AND I WILL KILL YOU


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

My old neighbour bred racing pigeons and was allowed to shoot any cats with an air rifle that hassled his birds lol. Many times I have seen the old plastic bag with a dead muggy in it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> My old neighbour bred racing pigeons and was allowed to shoot any cats with an air rifle that hassled his birds lol. Many times I have seen the old plastic bag with a dead muggy in it


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Phoebe is unimpressed...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it wasn't me!!!! was my old boss lol.........i saw on news some guy got done recently for catapulting something at a cat and blinded it in one eye. i can't abide any animal cruelty tbh.......doesn't stop me moaning about those sodding moggies of ours though.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> it wasn't me!!!! was my old boss lol.........i saw on news some guy got done recently for catapulting something at a cat and blinded it in one eye. i can't abide any animal cruelty tbh.......doesn't stop me moaning about those sodding moggies of ours though.


that was disgusting, he took its eye out with the catapult, which also caused partial paralysis due to the force of the hit ... then he went and handed himself in a the local cop-shop bragging about how good a shot he is ... total tool


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hate cruelty of animals. They are some of the most loyal friends we have!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> I hate cruelty of animals. They are some of the most loyal friends we have!


Except for dogs Dani, them suckers will do any leg if given a chance :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Especially dogs! May I present: my best friend


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Didn't mean bite the leg Hun lol :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

She wouldn't do that :roll:


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

just use cats as cheap draught excluders


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Can't stand them, all they want is food and then they fuck off out!!! :evil:


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> My old neighbour bred racing pigeons and was allowed to shoot any cats with an air rifle that hassled his birds lol. Many times I have seen the old plastic bag with a dead muggy in it


Hope they buried your neighbour in a plastic bag preferably after he was shot with an air rifle......what a cruel c***!!!!


----------

